# Грыжа L4-L5. Немеет правая ягодица



## Виктория1991 (5 Май 2017)

Добрый день, уважаемые доктора! Очень надеюсь, что вы откликнитесь на мою проблему. 1.5 года назад боли в спине были следующего характера: в конце дня, если лечь и выпрямить ноги начиналась адская боль от поясницы (больше от таза) в ноги. Минут через 5 все утихало и я могла расслабится. Обративштсь в 2016 году к неврологу, получила направление на мрт. Мне диагностировали грыжу l4-l5=0.45  мм и протрузию l5-s1. Проведено:электрофорез, артра, румалон, прием остеопата и иголки с введение гомеопатических препаратов.
Вроде бы все было ничего... но я вожу машину и стала замечать, что выходя из машины я не сразу могу встать на правую ногу, т.к. точечная боль над правой ягодицей, как будто что- то защемляет. Потом это прошло, но нога правая стала чуть каменной. Под ягодицей постоянно состояние "отсидела  ногу".
Сегодня решено сделать мрт. Результат: грыжа l4-l5 = до 55 мм, с компрессией нервных корешков. Ноги поднимаю без боли, хожу на носочках и на пятках.
Пожалуйста, прокомментируйте заключения и снимки. грыжа стала другой? хочу разобраться в динамике, невролог ничего толком не говорит. Прикрепляю к письму исследования за 2 года. Заранее Вам очень благодарна!  Очень хочу избавится от этого недуга. И подскажите, из медикаментов на ваш взгляд, что нужно проколоть, пропить?! можно ли ее уменьшить? Виктория, 25 лет.
      

Прикрепляю исследования этого года.
Это свежее мрт.

       

Дорогие доктора, к меня такое желание странное...чтобы мне с двух сторон надавили на таз...такая скованность, как не на месте что-то. Еще у меня реально психоз,наверное. Боюсь наклонится, повернуться. Как узнала свой диагноз...боюсь даже тренеру доверится...очень надеюсь на Ваше профессиональное мнение.

Какой бы вы план лечения назначили? Помогите, пожалуйста

Мысли дурные из-за ноги лезут в голову. МРТ заключению в 2017 году как-то не верится. Не хочу быть инвалидом, переживаю за ногу.


----------



## La murr (5 Май 2017)

@Виктория1991, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Май 2017)

Снимки описывали два разных рентгенолога. Разница в размерах всего в 0. 5 мм, что соответствует допустимой погрешности. 
Ваше общее состояние улучшилось. Имеющиеся в настоящее время симптомы характерны для синдрома грушевидной мышцы.
Желательно обратиться за помощью к мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками, который устранит имеющиеся синдромы и разучит с вами комплекс ЛФК.
При физических нагрузках одевать полужесткий поясничный корсет.
Не вижу необходимости в проведении медикаментозного лечения.
При соблюдении режима труда и отдыха  через год грыжа может бесследно исчезнуть.


----------



## Виктория1991 (6 Май 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, огромное Вам спасибо за ответ. Скажите, пожалуйста, между мрт год. Но грыжа не усохла ... мне говорили год назад, что она вытекла с 2х сторон. А на последнем снимке она другая уже?  На сколько  стоит  беспокоиться по поводу сдавливания нервных  корешков?
Вы знаете, мне очень страшно,  я даже  ограничила движения. Предлагают закачать спину в тренажерке....а я боюсь


----------



## AIR (6 Май 2017)

Совершенно согласен с доктором Воротынцевым.  Немножко добавлю.. хоть вы и пересняли под углом фронтальный снимок,  могу предположить укорочение пояснично-подвздошных связок и внутренних пучков квадратной мышцы поясницы справа. . Следовательно, желательно обратить повышенное внимание на треугольник справа  между 3-4-5 поясничным позвонками и краем подвздошной кости. .


----------



## Виктория1991 (7 Май 2017)

@AIR, cпасибо Вам огромное за ответ. Была сегодня на приеме у знаменитого ростовского мануального терапевта, который работает с мышцами. Сказал, что мне можно делать все. Делал тесты, снимал спазм. Но меня смутило, что он мне делал скручивание, которое мне все говорили делать нельзя?! AIR, что вы скажете по поводу скручивания?


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Май 2017)

> _@Виктория1991, Вроде бы все было ничего... но я вожу машину и стала замечать, что выходя из машины я не сразу могу встать на правую ногу, т.к. точечная боль над правой ягодицей, как будто что- то защемляет. Потом это прошло, но нога правая стала чуть каменной._



А вы не наблюдали есть разница между положением сидя когда колени ниже таза или на одном уровне с тазом и когда колени выше таза? Разница в плане болей и онемения.


----------



## Виктория1991 (7 Май 2017)

Здравствуйте!  Если ноги приподнять выше таза, то мне прям хорошо.если же я так сделаю сидение в машине, то моментом отсижу правую ягодицу. На уровне неприятно, чуть ниже таза лучше.
Сегодня мануальщик(назову доктора так, дабы дипломов висело много), сказал и показал что справа таз см на 3 выше, здоровский перекос


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Май 2017)

Я тоже не могу фактически сидеть, а особенно в машине с вибрацией, когда колени выше таза, иначе сразу ощущения отсидел ногу и нужно срочно подскакивать с сидения. Там с подвздошно-поясничной мышцей тоже проблема я так понимаю. Есть ЛФК на грушевидную и подвздошно-поясничную мышцы. Посоветуйтесь с врачом и хорошо бы его поделать.


----------



## Виктория1991 (7 Май 2017)

Александр, к сожалению, толком не могу советоваться с неврологом. Могу лишь по ощущениям делать упражнения. Подскажите, где можно посмотреть комплекс? Вы делали? Как вам?
Кстати, вспомнила, что и плавать не могла, сразу этот спазм над ягодицей.


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Май 2017)

Я тоже плавать не могу! У меня правда не в ягодицу, а в ногу! Это то случай когда кричат, что бассейн типа польза сплошная. Это не так. Любые занятия должны быть в зависимости от проблемы.


----------



## Виктория1991 (7 Май 2017)

Хочу купить ортопедическую подушку, сидеть на ней. Скажите, а со спиной у вас как?


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Май 2017)

У меня чего только нет. У меня и спина и шея мои проблемы. Вам нужно обязательно подпорку под поясницу в машине.


----------



## AIR (7 Май 2017)

Виктория1991 написал(а):


> Но меня смутило, что он мне делал скручивание, которое мне все говорили делать нельзя?! AIR, что вы скажете по поводу скручивания?


В данном случае я бы больше применял миопрессуру и прямолинейное натяжение в указанном треугольнике. .. В Вашем случае справа..  Скручивание , если можно так сказать, применяю до небольшого натяжения напряженных мышц и так держу до ощущения расслабления...  Это в основном при работе с пояснично-подвздошной мышцей. . В Вашем случае слева. .


----------



## Виктория1991 (12 Май 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> В данном случае я бы больше применял миопрессуру и прямолинейное натяжение в указанном треугольнике. .. В Вашем случае справа..  Скручивание , если можно так сказать, применяю до небольшого натяжения напряженных мышц и так держу до ощущения расслабления...  Это в основном при работе с пояснично-подвздошной мышцей. . В Вашем случае слева. .


Скажите,пожалуйста,где вы ведете прием?
Очень вам благодарна за ответы.


----------



## AIR (12 Май 2017)

Виктория1991 написал(а):


> Скажите,пожалуйста,где вы ведете прием?


В лор институте. . НИКИО ..


----------



## Виктория1991 (21 Май 2017)

Добрый день!  Подскажите, пожалуйста, какой матрас выбрать?


----------



## La murr (21 Май 2017)

@Виктория1991, посмотрите информацию здесь, пожалуйста - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5424/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/433/


----------



## Виктория1991 (23 Май 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @Виктория1991, посмотрите информацию здесь, пожалуйста -
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5424/
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/433/


Спасибо!


----------

